#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Advanced 2015 Categories Openning and closing Rank Second round

## amos.0119

Closing rank is the rank of the last candidate who is allotted a seat in the respective category and program. However, it is possible that a candidate with a better (numerically smaller) rank than the closing rank has not been allotted a seat in the respective program / category because of one or more of the following reasons:

A. The seat allotted to the candidate in Round 1 was cancelled due to one or more of the following:
a) Category (OBC, SC or ST) changed to GEN
b) PwD status changed from Yes to No
c) Gender entry changed from Male to Female
d) Change in the State Code of Eligibility

B. The candidate exercised the Freeze or Slide option while accepting seat allocated in Round 1.

C. At the time of accepting the seat allocated in Round 1, the candidate was found to be ineligible for some of his/her chosen courses (e.g., due to colour blindness, one-eyed vision, etc.).





  Similar Threads: jee-advanced 2015 categories wise openning and closing rank second round JEE-Mains: opening and Closing Rank of round 1( Part 9) JEE-Mains: opening and Closing Rank of round 1( Part 8) JEE-Mains: opening and Closing Rank of round 1( Part 5) JEE-Mains: opening and Closing Rank of round 1( Part 4)

----------

